# Anyone know what this is?



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

On my galaxy danio been getting worse for the last week.....
Any suggestions for treatment would be great too ....looks like a pretty big "thing" so not sure if its worth it or if I should just put him/her out of misery, although it's still eating and acting normal?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Looks like some type of fluke. I would isolate it ASAP. 
I had that in some tetra before. Sorry to say I quickly flushed anyone showing the symptoms. I think I flushed 2 or 3 and the rest were OK.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Can't tell if its a fluke or fungus. Perhaps some sort of parasite killer or fluke tab?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It might also be an ulcer of some type as well brought on by internal parasites. I would probably just dispose of the infected fish to be safe.

JMHO.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalj


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. Yeah I figured as much, I think parasite.... I netted the poor little infected fish and transferred to my hospital tank and the "ball" thingy fell off in the transfer container! Now it has a small crater in its side but is still alive and at least away from the other fish now too. 
We'll see in the morning...


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

if it was a fluke it would already be too late for the rest of your fish. glad it fell off, hope your fish recovers


----------



## aquariussun (Jan 21, 2013)

Little galaxy is gone  no sign of any more of this on the other fish. 
Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

